# string makers in canada



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

ok everyone who is some of the top notch string makers in canada,pls list the ones you know of and the ones that you used and really like.
thanks scott


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

worlds best. amazing customer service.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Scorpiom strings are easily the best.
check them out at http://www.cdnhunter.com/SCORPION-BRAND-STRINGS---OPTICS.html


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Atkins Archery and Custom Strings, Canuck-1056 on here:thumbs_up

Bob


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> Scorpiom strings are easily the best.
> check them out at http://www.cdnhunter.com/SCORPION-BRAND-STRINGS---OPTICS.html


Puh-leeze. No way. They use 8125 for their string material. If you want fast then ya, but they will creep. They aren't bad for stock strings but there are better. Although not Canadian, I have heard great things about Vapor Trail.


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

I use Scorpion, because they are Canadian, (made in Winnipeg I think) and they havent let me down, had to quick order a custom set of strings and cables from them once and they were on the bow within 2 weeks, I thought that was good.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I use GWN_Nuge strings. His workmanship in his strings is second to none. I've put well over 3000 arrows through my bow in the past few months and the strings still look brand new and preform flawlessly.


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

I too will give the thumbs up to GWN_Nuge's strings

D*


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Al at Worlds Best made me 2 complete sets (diamond Black Ice and Bowtech 101st) and both sets were in my hands in less than 5 days .... 

I use them ever since I tried them on my SuperTec and the serving didnt separate like every other manufacturer out there that I tried after a week of shooting.

Hands down Worlds Best are the best and the most Value for your dollar .... the reason I believe is that Al does it not to make a living ... but because he genuinely loves the sport of archery ...not that the lads at other shops dont love the sport ... but they are there to make money at it ... I dont believe that Worlds best main motivator is the all mighty dollar


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

I had a set of World's Best on my Vtec, and while I really liked them, I went back to Winner's Choice. Found they lasted longer, didn't stretch at all (my WB strings gave me about a quarter inch extra draw length after less then a season). 

Also, I won a set of Winner's Choice at Camp HeHoHa year before last, so of course that's what went (back) on the bow! I've had three sets of Winner's, on two Vtecs, and love em.

I do agree with Mikey though, Al does a good job...his are the only Canadian made strings I've tried, and I have heard that he has made improvements in the last couple years too.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

Scorpion strings are put on here, with no creep problems from any set put on at Ingold Archery.
Haven't seen anything better yet, customers brought in winners choice, vapour trail, and a couple others, and nothing will out perform or stand-up to Scorpions.
Put them on, shoot your bow a coulple times and then put peep in, square it up, and it will stay there.


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

Scorpion are a great sting on dual cam bows!!! NOT SINGLE CAM!!! for some reason they twist very slightly and prrp alignment becomesan issue.


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

I go with Scorpion Strings! They are Winnipeg based. They also come standard on all APA bows which are also Canadian. I have a 2010 APA Viper single cam, a 2005 Bowtech Old Glory Binary Cam, and a 2002 Hoyt Cybertech Versa Cam all with Scorpion Strings, and just as Ingoldarchery said, you put the strings on the bow, shoot it 5 or 10 times, put the peep in and there it stays. I really couldn't ask for anything better.

I have also had the opportunity to go though their manufacturing plant and witness the machines they use to build the strings. Everything is done to computer specs, everything is done under tension. A top notch production, I was impressed!


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

The best i've evewr used from the Canadian side is Worldsbeststrings, used Bucknasty strings before on 2 different bows,absolutely great strings as well!


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks for all the reply's everybody,I know all the string makers above make a great string but i'm having a hard time finding a string maker in canada that fit's the needs for my shop,personally i like 452x material,but i have installed and setup bows with 8125 with problems,most of my customers that want a custom string wants the spec. color's, ie. green and black spec. but from what i see worlds best or scorpion string only use the solid colors.i'd like to find a string maker that can make a set for any bow and uses the full bcy color chart.but lets not forget customer service thats why i'm looking for an other string maker now.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Never used them personally but hinky strings in the US are good I have been told


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

never heard of GWN_Nuge's does anyone know of how to get a hold of him?


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Just PM GWN_Nuge. He is a frequent member here on AT.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

shakyshot said:


> Never used them personally but hinky strings in the US are good I have been told


put a set of randys stings on my UE. very nice set strings.

I have used Scorpion strings, WC, vapor trail and a couple of sets of worlds best, and Americas best, Hinky strings and have mad my own.

the WC are nice very stable, and ok speed. price hurts though.
americas best were on my axe 7 and we ok, nothing special, but they did have no creep.
worlds best I have had so so experence with them. On my bow they were fine, but the sets I out on my mom's bow never seemed to settle so they got trashed.
Hinky strings are priced ok, and they seemed to settle quicky, but I have not shot them much as they are on my target bow.
VT,s have been very good for me, settle fast adn had good speed, and the price seemed ok.
Scorpins are fast ( to be expected with 8125) again some have been good and some have been bad.( ie not settleing) but on the hole a good company.

If you are looking for company to deal with scorpion wuold be your best bet. Al,s string are ok, but I dont knwo the volume you are going to want and that me coem into play to.

Reed


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Hinky Strings are where it's at. Randy makes an awesome set of strings at an awesome price. I can't see why anyone would pay WC prices when you can have the exact same thing or better for A LOT less money. Give Randy a call. 

http://www.hinkystrings.net/

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## SWOarcher (Jan 18, 2008)

I have used George Bowman-I think its Bowmans Custom Strings_ and have been very satisfied with them.


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

NSSCOTT said:


> thanks for all the reply's everybody,I know all the string makers above make a great string but i'm having a hard time finding a string maker in canada that fit's the needs for my shop,personally i like 452x material,but i have installed and setup bows with 8125 with problems,most of my customers that want a custom string wants the spec. color's, ie. green and black spec. but from what i see worlds best or scorpion string only use the solid colors.i'd like to find a string maker that can make a set for any bow and uses the full bcy color chart.but lets not forget customer service thats why i'm looking for an other string maker now.


My Scorpion string is black and red, they have green and red, they also have 452x


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Actully, I wanted to order my Scopion strings in one solid color and they wouldn't allow that. They told me that it must be two colors. They didn't care which two colors, just that it was two colors


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

NSSCOTT said:


> thanks for all the reply's everybody,I know all the string makers above make a great string but i'm having a hard time finding a string maker in canada that fit's the needs for my shop,personally i like 452x material,but i have installed and setup bows with 8125 with problems,most of my customers that want a custom string wants the spec. color's, ie. green and black spec. but from what i see worlds best or scorpion string only use the solid colors.i'd like to find a string maker that can make a set for any bow and uses the full bcy color chart.but lets not forget customer service thats why i'm looking for an other string maker now.


not true scorpions spec strings are green and black they will make any color combo you want 
call and ask for jeff and bob top notch guys and great customer service

Chris 
any questions just pm me


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

GWN_nuge from the center of the world Centerville ontario Canada

had Worlds Best and i have heard they are better now but i thought they #$%@@##$%@@@#&%$^&(#(* at the time
George bowman great strings very nice looking strings very stable for 8125 but buy a new tape measure George
I have been using Nuge strings on all my bows for the las two/three years now and i think they are the best that i have shot hands down
452x only lots of choices in colours very very stable

I have had a set on my 70lb Pro40 dually for about a year and a half now and the peep is still perfect every shot

My 2 cents


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Another vote for GWN_nuge. I haven't had any noticeable peep twist or alignment issues, and he makes sure you have serving where you need it and none where you don't.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

Beau_Town said:


> not true scorpions spec strings are green and black they will make any color combo you want
> call and ask for jeff and bob top notch guys and great customer service
> 
> Chris
> any questions just pm me


I talked to jeff already about this,they use 8125 and will use 452x if requested but it's not the norm. they use only solid color's not the flo spec colors.he told me that himself.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

First off, thanks for the kind words guys and I'm glad to hear everyone is happy with them. Basically I find string building is a logical extension to the sport that consumes far too much of my time already I enjoy building strings as a hobby and enjoy that it's "not a job". It makes for a good break from the daily grind and you get to meet some good people.

On the Canadian side there is Scorpion (work very well), Bowman (has some of the nicest colour combo's I've seen, his tequila sunrise is still my favorite) as well as some others I haven't used such as Ballistic and World's Best. From the US manufacturers I have say H&M gets my vote, absolutely excellent stability and Mike stands behind his product. I've heard many great things about Hinky strings as well as some others such as EX-Wolverines, Deezlin's, etc.) I think the reason many people are very happy with the small time builders is because of the following:

- They work on a case by case basis.
- They have the flexibility to alter the strand count easily (some people may want a lower/higher strand count depending on their needs).
- They generally have a large number of colours that can be combined for a unique look (for example, I'm sitting on around 20 different colours of 452X right now... makes for many possibilities).
- Can work to get the proper nock fit based on what the person is using for strand count/nock/desired tightness.
- Often offer different end serving materials (e.g. BCY's 3D, Halo, clear Halo, etc.)
- Some may offer 3+ colour combo's, etc.
- Generally have a very quick turnaround if an issue does arise.

Have you ever considered learning the processes yourself? It's not rocket science but you do have to have a firm process in place if you want consistency. If you're running a shop fulltime it may be a good way to fill in the slow periods if you have them. Nice thing is that you can build exactly what you want, how you want it and with your materials of choice for a relatively moderate start up cost. Shoot me a pm if you have any questions and I'll try and answer as best I can.

Cheers,


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

NSSCOTT said:


> I talked to jeff already about this,they use 8125 and will use 452x if requested but it's not the norm. they use only solid color's not the flo spec colors.he told me that himself.


Being relatively new to archery I'm naturally going to ask a lot of questions, you say you talked to Jeff (I'm presuming he's at Scorpion) and you were told they use only solid colors, how come my Scorpion is red/black? are "flo spec" colors different colors in each strand? Whats the difference? not trying to hijack the thread, just trying to educate myself.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

scorpion makes one hell of a string i seen them used them myself,look on any darton pro 3800 and you can see for yourself,i'm not questioning there strings whats so ever.so for any of my customers that request 8125 material i will be getting those string from scorpion thats there choice of material,as a norm they don't use 452x material and don't carry the full line of colors thats my understanding, for my customers that want 452x i want a string maker that specializes in that material.if i'm wrong pls correct me.
do you know what material your strings are?


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

I used to use alot of 8125 but over the last 4 years i have swithced to 452x material
I have found it much more stable resulting in lest stretch and less peep twist.
Nuge has made me about 6 strings that i can think of and never, never had a problem with them.
BUT he keeps making them with PINK..LOL just kidding buddy
I still think he is way too cheap for a set of strings but he keeps telling me he just does it for the pleasure

Next time anybody is thinking of a new set of strings...go to this man, you will love them

Andy


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

3--d said:


> BUT he keeps making them with PINK..LOL


come on,be fair to the man he only does that to match your arrowsth......


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Robb771 said:


> come on,be fair to the man he only does that to match your arrowsth......


Keep talking like that big boy and im going to SLAP you...lol :wink:

Glad you came out to shoot on Tuesdat Robb, but at the rate you loose arrows im going to have to make you some...and you know what colour they will be..lol

Andy


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

NSSCOTT said:


> do you know what material your strings are?


I'm fairly certain Nuge made mine with 425x, in OD green and tan, as far as the strand count you'd have to talk to the man about that one


----------



## MOUNTAIN MICKEY (Feb 8, 2007)

Al and Barb at Worlds Best Strings are great people to deal with. Excellent strings. Great customer service.Very helpfull if you have questions or problems. Mickey


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

I need a new string made for my 08 Diamond Justice. How do I go abouts of getting the correct string size etc? Hate to buy one and have it not fit the bow.. Can I just buy stock from from Bowtech? or is it just better off getting custom?


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Look on the inside of your botton limb...it should be right there
If its not then Nuge has the string specs for it...go custon strings much better then OEM strings
Plus Nuge has lots of different colours to give your bow that personal touch.---PLUS he has Pink...Just kidding


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Mattones said:


> I need a new string made for my 08 Diamond Justice. How do I go abouts of getting the correct string size etc? Hate to buy one and have it not fit the bow.. Can I just buy stock from from Bowtech? or is it just better off getting custom?


Diamond string specs are on the Diamond website. Here's the 2008 numbers: http://www.diamondarchery.com/downloads/dealerdocs/DMD08_stringcable.pdf

Go custom, for sure.


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

3--d said:


> Look on the inside of your botton limb...it should be right there
> If its not then Nuge has the string specs for it...go custon strings much better then OEM strings
> Plus Nuge has lots of different colours to give your bow that personal touch.---PLUS he has Pink...Just kidding
> 
> ...





Stash said:


> Diamond string specs are on the Diamond website. Here's the 2008 numbers: http://www.diamondarchery.com/downloads/dealerdocs/DMD08_stringcable.pdf
> 
> Go custom, for sure.


Thanks guys  How long would a string take to make if i went to the bow shop or somewhere? I was told they sell scorpion strings.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Seriously.....

http://worldsbeststrings.com/

you will have it in 3 days


----------

